# Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter



## Koi-Jonas (9. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Hobby-Gartenteich Community  !!!

Habe die letzte Woche meinem Teich neu gemacht und möchte jetzt meinen Fischbesatz etwas erhöhen, da dort noch recht wenig los ist!!

Habe einen neuen Außenfilter
und eine zusätzliche Pumpe außerdem
viele neue Pflanzen !!

Der ph wert is bei ca. 7,5 und die anderen werte sind auch OK! Hier wirds auch langsam warm und der Teich wird auch jetzt schon oft von der Sonne getroffen. 

Die tiefste stelle ist ca. 1m (Durchmesser 40cm)
Ca. 3000 - 4000 Liter
Fische: 1x Black Moore 6cm | 2x __ Goldfisch 8cm | 
2x __ Shubunkin 10cm !

Da diese Fische lieber im Schwarm gehalten werden sollten würde ich gerne noch..

5 Goldfische (ca.5cm)
5 Shubunkin (ca.4cm)
evtl. noch 1 Blackmoore

..dazu setzen.

Würde die Fische bei Hornbach kaufen.
Habe Sie dort sehr billig gesehen.

Die Goldis 0.50 €
Die Shubunkin 0.99€

Was haltet ihr von meiner Idee?

Bilder folgen bald 

MFG Jonas


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Hallo Jonas!

Schau einfach mal hier.

Da werden Sie geholfen!

Da Dein Teich ja noch kleiner ist als meine Pfütze würde ich nichts mehr an Fischen kaufen.
Ist zwar hart aber die netten Leute in Forum haben recht!

Horn .... verkauft Fische? 

VG  Volker


----------



## Koi-Jonas (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

hmm .. aber im Sommer kann s doch da keine Probleme geben oder?

Ich könnte Sie gut überwintern!

Mein Teich ist schon recht groß ! Auf Bildern wird man s gut erkennen können .. nur halt nicht so tief... -.-

=( !!

Ja bei Hornbach gibts ne riesige Auswahl.
Die haben ne sehr große Aquaristik Abteilung
und auch sehr viel Teichzubehör!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Hallo Jonas!

In genau 5 Minuten kannst Du das aber nicht gelesen haben.

Lies erst mal richtig und dann sehen wir weiter.

MFG    Volker


----------



## Koi-Jonas (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Habe das vorher schon gelesen gehabt .. hehe ^^
Ich möchte ja wirklich keine riesen fische wie __ Störe in dem Teich haben!
Nur ein paar Goldfische und Shubunkins mehr würden denke ich echt kein problem sein!!!

Die wachsen ja auch nicht besonders schnell.. bis sie dann alle größer sind gibt mama bestimmt das Ok für eine weitere Erweiterung ..  und dann werd ich so tief gehen wie es möglich ist !

Habe früher ein 120L Aquarium gehabt und da war mehr Fisch drin als heute im Teich .. die haben das auch 
jahrelang überstanden!

Ich muss auch noch dazu sagen, dass der Winter hier oft sehr mild ist.. der Teich war nur 1 - 2 mal komplett gefroren .. ca. 4cm ..


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Jonas,

Du willst es nicht verstehen.

Aber das soll mir jetzt auch egal sein. Kaufe ruhig Fische aber mache heute mal ein Foto von deinem Teich und nach einem Jahr mit dem angesterbten Fischbesatz. Vielleicht siehst Du dann den Unterschied selber.

Aber es werden Dir bestimmt noch andere was dazu sagen!

Viel Erfolg   Volker


----------



## AMR (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

hol dir noch 5 schöne goldfische und fertig...in einem 4000l teich kann man gut 10 goldfische halten... filteranlage musst du aber schon haben


----------



## Koi-Jonas (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> hol dir noch 5 schöne goldfische und fertig...in einem 4000l teich kann man gut 10 goldfische halten... filteranlage musst du aber schon haben



Filteranlage habe ich! =) Außenfilter mit einigen Filtermedien (Lavasteine/dann so weißer Kies war dabei und diese blaue matte kommt grad nit auf den namen! Werde noch etwas Kies darauf geben. Zurzeit habe ich nur 2 Steine drin, da die matte sonst nicht richtig drin liegt .. obendrauf ist ein UVC Filter) !! 

Ist doch ausreichend oder?

habe nochmal überlegt.. 3 kleine Goldfische und 3 kleine Shubunkins sind auch völlig ausreichend ! dann hab ich von jeder Sorte 5..  und die wachsen ja auch noch ran..

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Fischen von Hornbach? Haben dort sehr schöne Fische und die sehen auch alle gesund aus! Aber man weiß ja nie ^^


----------



## AMR (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

von welcher marke ist der filter denn? und wie ist die bezeichnung?


----------



## Koi-Jonas (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

WaterwerksWWF 4000UV
Max 4000 Liter
1000 Liter/h

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B000PE8NEQ/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=10925031&s=garden

Das Bild ist von einem max 6000L Außenfilter .. aber die Bauweise ist gleich


----------



## AMR (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

also hast du einen 4000l außenfilter?


----------



## Plätscher (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Hallo Jonas,

ich kenne die Kiste, hatte ein Freund von mir. Die Angabe 4000l bezieht sich auf einen Teich ohne Fische mit ordentlich Pflanzenbesatz. Bei Fischhaltung kannste den Wert mind. halbieren. Der filtert höchstens ein bischen Dreck raus, mehr nicht. 
Also wenn du längerfristig klares Wasser haben willst, würde ich mir überlegen noch mehr Fische hineinzusetzen. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## AMR (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

jop darauf wollte ich auch hinaus... wenn du 4000l wasser hast brauchsde einen filter für 8000l teich...wenn es wenig planzen und viele fische sind auch 9000l


----------



## Koi-Jonas (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Ok darüber war ich mir nicht im klaren.
Danke für die Antworten 

Es sind ja bestimmt noch nichtmal 4000 Liter im Teich .. war nur grob geschätzt.

Ich hatte vorher eine normale Pumpe, mit der man so ne Pilzform, Springbrunnen oder Sprudel machen konnte.. die ist zusätzlich angeschlossen und sprudelt mit ins Wasser. Die pumpt auch einige Liter pro stunde .. genau weiß ich es jetzt gerade nicht!

Ich könnte Die ja zusätzlich daran anschließen.. dann hab ich schon etwas mehr Leistung!

Was haltet ihr von, wenn ich mir noch zusätzliche Filtermedien mit einsetzen würde?
Da gibts noch einiges aufzufüllen. vllt. wäre das auch noch besser.

Wollte vorhin ein paar Bilder machen vom Teich, aber das wetter war gerade sehr schlecht. Dann kann man das auch noch besser sehen! Morgen komme ich bestimmt dazu =)


----------



## AMR (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

heyy

ja also noch ne pumpe an den filter anschliessen geht nicht...das wasser darf nich zu schnell durch den filter fließen...weil dann kann sich kein schmutz im filter absetzen

ob du noch was an filtermaterial reinlegen kannst hängt davon ab, wie groß die tonne ist...es würde vllt funzen


----------



## Koi-Jonas (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*



			
				AMR schrieb:
			
		

> heyy
> 
> ja also noch ne pumpe an den filter anschliessen geht nicht...das wasser darf nich zu schnell durch den filter fließen...weil dann kann sich kein schmutz im filter absetzen
> 
> ob du noch was an filtermaterial reinlegen kannst hängt davon ab, wie groß die tonne ist...es würde vllt funzen




Ja wie gesagt .. da is bestimmt noch 2/3 Platz !!
Stand glaub ich sogar noch dabei, dass man da noch was nachfüllen kann!
Da gibts ja soviel Auswahl und das wird bestimmt noch was bringen!

Das Wasser wird schon immer klarer.. hab die letzten tage immer nochmal  daran was gemacht und wurde immer mal wieder bisschen was aufgewirbelt.

Aber finde es jetzt schon recht klar.


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Moin Jonas,

Du fragst im Eingangspost, was wir von der Idee halten.
Im großen und ganzen wird Dir abgeraten... aber Du bleibst bei Deiner Meinung, dass es schon gehen wird. 
Möchtest Du hier nur eine Absolution erhalten?

Ich kenne die AQ-Abteilung samt Fischen in den meisten Baumärkten meiner Umgebung und würde nicht mehr auf die Idee kommen, dort Fische zu kaufen.
Warum? Weil ich und andere schon zu oft damit reingefallen sind.
Billig ist eben nicht günstig und schon gar nicht "gut". 

Für 3000Liter finde ich Deinen Besatz ausreichend. Könntest Du evtl. der Bitte nach einem Foto nachkommen, damit man sieht, worüber gesprochen wird? 

Wenn Du noch jeweils 5 Fische nachsetzt, wird Dir der Bestand binnen 1-2 Jahren explodieren.
Ich hab mit ungefähr 10 Goldfischen angefangen. Unterdessen gebe ich Jahr für Jahr hunderte davon ab und sie werden einfach nicht weniger!

Kleine Teiche laufen instabiler als große. Wenn man dann noch bis zur Belastungsgrenze Fische einsetzt, kann das auf Dauer nur schief gehen. 
Die wachsen nämlich zu allem Überfluß  auch noch und produzieren so noch mehr "Dreck".


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Guten Morgen zusammen,


und Danke Annett!

Ich kann es auch schon nicht mehr lesen! Ich dachte wenn er das von mir gelesen hätte würde er es verstehen.
Ich glaube es hat hier was mit der Jugend zu tun. Ich habe mich in dem Alter auch nicht belehren lassen.  

VG  Volker


----------



## Koi-Jonas (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich ingesamt ca. 6 Fische dazu setzen möchte.. Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich es wirklich einsehe, dass 10 viel zu viel sind! Das kleine Teiche schlechter laufen, weiß ich auch! Ich hatte nur zu dieser Zeit keine anderen Möglichkeiten. Nächstes Jahr wird der Teich erweitet auf ca. 10000 Liter! Zudem muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass ich meinen Teich sehr gut pflege und wenn ich merke, dass es Überhand nimmt werde ich auch sofort eingreifen

Ich bleibe nicht bei meiner Meinung.. Ich denke schon sehr darüber nach und danke euch auch für eure Empfehlungen =)

Die letzte Frage war ja, ob es was bringen würde, wenn ich noch zusätzliche Filtermedien mit rein setze. Ob das was bringen würde!?

Meine Frage war ja auch, wie ihr über Baumärkte denkt und was ihr für Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt. Jetzt hab ich doch auch eine vernünftige Antwort bekommen und werde meine Fisch dort nicht kaufen. Das billige zieht natürlich an und deswegen hab ich auch hier bei den Experten nachgefragt.

vielen dank Annett

@Fretchenfreund:

Ich bin zwar erst 18, aber ich lasse mich sehr gerne belehren, sonst wäre ich nicht in diesem Forum. Ich bin auf eure Antworten auch eingegangen und habe meine meinung geändert. Ich interessiere mich sehr für dieses Hobby und   lerne auch gerne dazu! Auch wenn ich weit unter dem Durchschnittsalter liege, solltet ihr mir auch ein gewissen Respekt entgegen bringen, denn ich glaube es ist besser, als den ganzen Tag vor der Playstation zu sitzen.

Kann heute leider keine Fotos machen, da ich nicht zuhause bin!
Morgen werd ich dann bestimmt dazu kommen.  NAchdem das Foto drine ist, können wir ja mal drüber reden, was ihr von 4 neuen Fischen haltet!?


----------



## AMR (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

also

ich finde er lässt sich doch beraten...wenn es mal 2 fische zu viel sind ist es kein grund hier böse zu reagieren^^ ..ich hatte das prblem auch mal dass ich richtig viele fische hatte auf einmal...aber das wasser war glasklar und den fischen ging es gut...natürlich habe ich sie dann abgegebn bis es nur noch wenige waren... hauptsache man kümmert sich drum und bemerkt direkt wenn was schief läuft oder? wenn man so überlegt dass die 2 fische die man zu viel holt vllt sons im zoohandel im kleinen aquarium eingegangn wären ist es ja auch was anderes..und da er seinen teich ja erweitert...wo is das problem? ^^
nur dann sollten die fische erst dann gekauft werden wenn der teich auch fertig ist^^ ..also wie gesagt ... bleib lieber bei weniger fischen..ist aber deine sache neh^^


----------



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Soooooooooo !

hehe

Bilder gibts unter meinem Vorstellungsthread : 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16203


----------



## Marlowe (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Moin Jonas!

Anhand Deiner Texte merkt man, dass Du ein aufgewecktes Kerlchen bist!
Ich habe keine Zweifel, dass Teich und Natur bei Dir in Einklang kommen.


----------



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*



Hehe vielen Dank!

Ich kümmer mich auch wirklich sehr um meinen Teich und das es den Tieren gut geht.
Habe mir jetzt 2 gelbe Goldfische 2 rote und 2 Shubunkins zu gelegt.
Diese sind total aufgeweckt und es schaut aus, als würde ihnen das neue Zuhause gefallen. Dort wo ich sie gekauft habe, wurden sie in engen Aquarien mit hunterten Fischen gehalten. Ich denke echt, dass ich ihnen ein schönes Leben in meinem Biotop ermöglichen kann und sollten Sie einmal auf die idee kommen zu "fischen"  .. dann wird mir bestimmt etwas einfallen. Platz für ein   größeren Teich bzw. Teicherweiterung habe ich allemal


----------



## jochen (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Hallo Jonas,

was ich leider gar ncht gut finde ist,

das du einen kranken Fisch (wie von dir geschrieben dein black Moore) im Teich hast,
und du eifrig neue Fische zusetzt.

Oder hast du ihn schon aus dem teich genommen?


----------



## Koi-Jonas (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jonas,
> 
> was ich leider gar ncht gut finde ist,
> 
> ...




habe ihn aus dem Teich genommen  

Er ist zurzeit noch in meinem kleinen Teich, aber bald kommt er ins Aquarium ..


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Hallo!

Ohne Worte!

Volker


----------



## Koi-Jonas (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ohne Worte!
> 
> Volker




Das liegt bestimmt nicht an zu vielen Fischen .. mit de andern hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme .. ich habe jetzt ingesamt 9 im Teich .. das is für die größe vollkommen ausreichend .. die haben so viel platz für sich !!

Der Fisch war von anfang an total komisch .. ich hab den in einem Zoofachgeschäft gekauft.. Da haben in einem 200 Liter Aquarium bestimmt 100 Fische gelebt.. und die Verkäuferin war noch zu blöd einen raus zu holen .. der weiße wurde auch so halb gequetcht .. vllt lag es daran .. ich kanns mir nicht erklären :S


----------



## Marlowe (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Hallo Jonas!


In dem Laden solltest Du nur kaufen, wenn Du mit einem Kundigen unterwegs bist.
Alternative: In einem anderen Laden kaufen.

Fische aus dem "Fach"handel erst dann in den Teich setzen, wenn die Temperaturen dauerhaft höher als ca. 12 Grad sind.


----------



## Koi-Jonas (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Ja in diesem Laden werde ich auch nichts mehr kaufen .. Der Laden ist sehr sehr bekannt und viele haben damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Aber ich war nicht zufrieden.. Meinst du die Wassertemperatur oder die Außentemperatur? .. 12Grad auch nachts? .. 

Muss auch noch dazu sagen, in diesem Laden hatten die Außenbecken für die Kaltwasserfische.


----------



## bluebird (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Sicherlich beides, besser höher


----------



## Koi-Jonas (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

hm ok! Danke
Für nächstes mal weiß ich bescheid.. die andern haben heute erstmal den Sonnenschein genossen 

Zu der Wassertemperatur kann ich nicht viel sagen .. aber in den letzten Tagen war es hier immer um die 18°C .. und bald wird s noch wärmer


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*

Hallo Jonas 

Ich bin jemand, der auch in seinen Aquarien eher wenig misst als zu viel... 
Aber ein Thermometer in Teich und Aquarium (auch bei Kaltwasser) gehört für mich absolut zur Grundausstattung). Du kannst von der Lufttemperatur noch lange nicht aufs Wasser schliessen und die 18 Grad hat es ja wenn dann auch nur für wenige Stunden. Kauf Dir einfach ein Teichtermometer (kostet wirklich nicht viel) und Du kannst viele Dinge, wie Verhalten der Fische, Futtermenge etc. viel besser abschätzen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Jonas (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Neuer Fischbesatz für meinen Teich 3 - 4T liter*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jonas
> 
> Ich bin jemand, der auch in seinen Aquarien eher wenig misst als zu viel...
> Aber ein Thermometer in Teich und Aquarium (auch bei Kaltwasser) gehört für mich absolut zur Grundausstattung). Du kannst von der Lufttemperatur noch lange nicht aufs Wasser schliessen und die 18 Grad hat es ja wenn dann auch nur für wenige Stunden. Kauf Dir einfach ein Teichtermometer (kostet wirklich nicht viel) und Du kannst viele Dinge, wie Verhalten der Fische, Futtermenge etc. viel besser abschätzen.
> ...


 joa hab gesehen, dass die echt nichts kosten .. werde ich mir bald ma zulegen


----------

